# need more carbs but from where?



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

im bulking at the moment, trying to get about 320grams of carbs a day. say i eat a bowl of oats, plate of pasta, plate of rice, that only does about half my intake for the day. without having to add in lots more meals as they are big as it is, what could i do to up the carbs? what foods have more carbs in then what im eating?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bananas. Lots of bananas.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

oh and by the way im not saying that all i eat is those 3 meals! thats just an example of how much i need for just half of the daily intake.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

y how many carbs and cals in a banana?

and instant oats u can put in shakes are good and easy


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Bananas. Lots of bananas.


yer really? doesnt matter that there more sugary carbs than starchy? im eating a banana with oats everyday already.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

supermarket?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you coauld try adding maltodextrin to your shakes


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> y how many carbs and cals in a banana?
> 
> and instant oats u can put in shakes are good and easy


About 100-150 cals in a banana depending on the size. It's basically all carbs. I have one 3 times a day with every shake.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Loads of stuff, fruit, veg, potatoes, milk, cereal, bread etc... should be able to do 75g-100g of carbs comfortably per meal

If you struggle then have some larger portions or sugars PWO, dextrose, biscuits, haribo etc


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

jayizzo said:


> yer really? doesnt matter that there more sugary carbs than starchy? im eating a banana with oats everyday already.


Don't be scared of fruit it's all good to eat unless you're on a very strict cutting diet and are limiting carbs.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

anabolik said:


> About 100-150 cals in a banana depending on the size. It's basically all carbs. I have one 3 times a day with every shake.


kk kewl thnx 

i might try that wiv my shakes as i usually have a sandwich with them cus they make me crave savoury food lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Rusks :thumbup1:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Carbs have to be the easiest thing in the entire world to increase and its costs peanuts - Try harder!

Rice and oats have a huge carb number per 100g. 200g of oats is about 130g of carb, 200g of rice is another 140g of carbs... were upto 270g already, and thats without factoring in milk which will be another 20 ontop probs and veg another 10 or so! Wholemeal bread, sweet potato, cous cous for other meals too. If I had my way id smash 5-600g per day


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

If you want to boost your carbs but not have to eat so much that you feel sick have dried fruits.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Why so many carbs?

I "bulk" on 150 - 200g a day and thats as a max

Having 300+ in a day in my opinion is just gonna make you put the wrong type of weight on

I personally concentrate on my protein intake more than my carbs


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fruit


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

yer and 200grams of rice is a huge amount of rice once cooked. literally i could not eat 200grams in a meal along with the protein source (chicken steak etc)



Natty.Solider said:


> Carbs have to be the easiest thing in the entire world to increase and its costs peanuts - Try harder!
> 
> Rice and oats have a huge carb number per 100g. 200g of oats is about 130g of carb, 200g of rice is another 140g of carbs... were upto 270g already, and thats without factoring in milk which will be another 20 ontop probs and veg another 10 or so! Wholemeal bread, sweet potato, cous cous for other meals too. If I had my way id smash 5-600g per day


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just keep in mind that bulking does not mean you have to be fat.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Why so many carbs?
> 
> I "bulk" on 150 - 200g a day and thats as a max
> 
> ...


because i have struggled to put on weight for a long time, now im eating carbs/protien/fat at 50/40/20 ratio at 2700 calories a day and im actually putting on some size, a small amount of fat but more muscle. also im doing it IF style to reduce the fat gain which seems to be working well (8 hours eat, 16 hours fast). thats another reasons its harder to get all by macros in as its only 8 hour window. obviously if i put on too much fat then i can just re adjust the macros and calories to slow it down.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

ok so more fruit is a good suggestion as i was bit wary of fruit. what about brown bread as a regular carb source?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Bananas. Lots of bananas.


This is true, be careful though mate. I ate 6 in a day once and I tell you, I've never had so much gas in my life. Felt like I was going to explode. That day was definitely a day for black underwear! Each time I moved I would just fart uncontrollably. Put me off the bananas to be honest.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

dont eat oats, drink them with water, nom nom nom


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm cutting right now, and when I carb up I eat 450-550g of carbs. I can eat porridge til it comes out of my ears, rice as well and don't get me started on bread lol.

When bulking I liked to have cinnamon and raisin bagels for extra carbs. Also, maybe try maltloaf? I could eat loads of that no problem. Don't know how good the carbs in it are, but its very nice :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Treat urself to some hob nobs


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Why so many carbs?
> 
> I "bulk" on 150 - 200g a day and thats as a max
> 
> ...


Mate Im eating over 500g of carbs a day and still have visable 6 pack depends on metabolic rate plus how active you are.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

jayizzo said:


> now im eating carbs/protien/fat at 50/40/20 ratio at 2700 calories a day


This doesnt add up :rolleye:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Mate Im eating over 500g of carbs a day and still have visable 6 pack depends on metabolic rate plus how active you are.


[email protected] lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

jayizzo said:


> yer and 200grams of rice is a huge amount of rice once cooked. literally i could not eat 200grams in a meal along with the protein source (chicken steak etc)


Split it into two meals then. Its probably one of the most carb dense whole foods your going to get. If you don't want to eat more then youll never be able to get more carbs in. Its quite simple.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> This doesnt add up :rolleye:


LOL... knew i shouldn't have bunked maths


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Mass gainer shakes.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

oats oats oats

:thumb:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

ANGLIK said:


> [email protected] lol


Anglik I hate having the metabolic rate I do so hard to gain and if I miss a meal I will lose weight. Im a typical ectomorph :-(


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Add maltodextrin to your shakes + some pop tarts too low in fat low in protein high in carbs.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

jayizzo said:


> im bulking at the moment, trying to get about 320grams of carbs a day. say i eat a bowl of oats, plate of pasta, plate of rice, that only does about half my intake for the day. without having to add in lots more meals as they are big as it is, what could i do to up the carbs? what foods have more carbs in then what im eating?


Gotta be a troll come on?? Cant eat 320gs of carbs? I could inhale 320gs of carbs if i wanted to! Just have larger portions of what your eating Einstein! Or smash the Ben and Jerrys!!! :thumb:


----------

